# Any custom acrylic aquarium fabricators in NJ, PA, NY?



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

All,

I figured it may be worth a shot to ask the experts : ) Does anyone know a NJ, PA, NY local source who can fabricate an acrylic aquarium measuring 13' x 36" x 18"? It would need to have 2 x 1-1/2" bulkheads for a sump area and return line under the aquarium. We would like the aquarium to be rimless (if possible) since we will have a living wall constructed above which will drain into the aquarium. I'm happy to supply some images of previous projects for reference. If you can point me in a local direction, I would be appreciated. I've contacted a few "brand" sources but the price is incredibly high and I would like to shop around.

Many thanks!

Mike


----------



## Tennill (Jan 4, 2008)

You could always contact ATM off animal planet, they do some amazing acrylic work.


----------



## Mistademas (Aug 7, 2012)

Try the Aquarium at Route 4 in NJ, they do some great work!

https://www.facebook.com/Reptology?ref=tn_tnmn#!/pages/The-Aquarium-at-Route-4/175301045898839?fref=ts


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

When you say NY are you for looking someone around NYC or anywhere in NY state?

This person has made a dozen or so custom made tanks for me - Acrylic Display Cases, Dust Covers, Rod, Shapes, and Custom Forming and Fabricating. 

He'll do anything you want to design.


----------



## Pepbill (Mar 9, 2012)

Call your local reef store. They'll know someone or do a search on reefcentral.com


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

gary1218 said:


> When you say NY are you for looking someone around NYC or anywhere in NY state?
> 
> This person has made a dozen or so custom made tanks for me - Acrylic Display Cases, Dust Covers, Rod, Shapes, and Custom Forming and Fabricating.
> 
> He'll do anything you want to design.


What are his prices like? I'm looking for a 30"x30" cube.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

JonRich said:


> What are his prices like? I'm looking for a 30"x30" cube.


Depends on any extras you want added to the tank. Such as a drainage hole, vents, etc.

The tank he does for me is basically a 25 gallon tall tank and costs $95. The only extras I have him do is a center brace across the top of the tank and one drainage hole.


----------

